# rams, suggestions?



## awesome kid (Jun 10, 2005)

any suggestions on how i should set up my 10 gallon with a pair of blue rams? other fish? plants?


----------



## xerxeswasachump (Mar 29, 2006)

i don't think i would ever set up a non-planted tank. It is just so easy to grow some kind of plants. Also, i would try out some algae eating japonica shrimp. 
As for other fish, i have a checkerboard cichlid with my bolivian rams and he does just fine.


----------



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

Plant heavy. I have a two otos with my pair of rams.


----------



## case sensitive (Apr 7, 2006)

3-5 neon or similar tetras, heavily planted, and your rams. Take your time introducing your rams to their new home.


----------



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

Cardinal tetras are perfect. However, if you breed you will need to remove them because they are too fast and will eat the fry.


----------



## case sensitive (Apr 7, 2006)

Or remove the fry. Either way.


----------



## ultasol (Mar 12, 2006)

Or just have your rams with ottos. My rams (two females, darn it all) are not shy in the least.
...and definitely plants!


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2006)

Plant it heavily. I would just add a couple ottos for keeping the algae down and nothing else.



> don't think i would ever set up a non-planted tank


I feel the same way. I will be setting up my 4th tank soon and it will be planted like the others. I just can't stand a bare tank.


----------



## bcpatti3 (Apr 13, 2006)

*BLue Rams with Fish*

I have my two Blue Rams with 3, soon to be 6, Hatchet Fish and 2 Mollys. Blue Rams seem to be very content and they dont bother any of the other fish. Sometimes my Mollys will go after the sinking food for the Rams and the Rams dont even try to interfere. The Rams just wait until the Mollys realize it takes work to eat off the ground and leave to grab the food floating on the surface.

I am looking to see what everyone has been feeding thier rams. I am using HBH Super Soft Frozen Food Alternative Spirulina. I'm pretty sure fish like variety. Any suggestions?


----------



## xerxeswasachump (Mar 29, 2006)

I'm always a big fan of frozen bloodworms. They make my fish flip out. The mollies espcially will go absolutely bucknutty for them. 
If you culture it yourself, live food can be quite exciting. I'd give them live brine shrimp every once in a while. Watching your fish actually chase food it tons of fun. Also, i feel like brine shrimp might be less prone to parasites given that they live in such hypersaline water.


----------



## awesome kid (Jun 10, 2005)

> I just can't stand a bare tank


Currently I hate two of my tanks (they're empty at the moment) but soon to be home to a pair of rams. in the other i'm planning on putting in some killies, posibly _Fundulopanchax gardneri Misaje_
this is not my picture and i am not promoting any site, i just googled Fundulopanchax and this came up.


----------



## northfacehiker (May 31, 2006)

bcpatti3 said:


> I am looking to see what everyone has been feeding thier rams. Any suggestions?


I alternate between regular flake, frozen bloodworms, and shrimp pellets. They prefer the bloodworms, but they eat all of the food just the same. They do nibble on the algae tablets I put in from time to time as well.


----------

